# Teleport



## Tuna (Jan 8, 2022)

Tuna submitted a new resource:

Teleport - An OBS Studio plugin for an open NDI-like replacement



> An OBS Studio plugin for an open NDI-like replacement. Pretty simple, straight forward. No NDI compatibility in any form.
> 
> Just as an alternative option for stream setups with multiple machines wanting to transmit some OBS Studio scenes to the main streaming machine in LAN.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 12, 2022)

Should "Use Local Timestamps" be enabled on the Main-Streaming Machine and would I need to disable/enable "Device Timestamps" for the Transmit Machines?


----------



## Tuna (Jan 12, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Should "Use Local Timestamps" be enabled on the Main-Streaming Machine and would I need to disable/enable "Device Timestamps" for the Transmit Machines?


In theory you leave this option unchecked. Timestamps will then be the same as on the transmitting machine's output plugin. While testing I ran into some situations which behaved oddly, so I added this option for some kind of debugging, or checking method if toggling it helped for certain scenarios.


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 12, 2022)

Got it, cheers!


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 12, 2022)

Is there documentation about the "natural" delay of the plugin (1 or 2 frames, sorry don't know how to be more specific)? 

How much data does "Quality" send (this is huge, because it actually can cut down on my processor load just enough without losing Perceived quality and also stops Routers from being too saturated)?

Also, is there also a way to add "Teleport" as a Filter to Audio or other Media to separate outputs?

So far all tests seem to be in excellent conditions under 2 hours. Haven't gone above that yet.

Cheers again!


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jan 12, 2022)

Just tested this as I use a two-PC setup.  I haven't streamed with it just yet, though I put it through my wringer as the "studio PC" plays the game, runs VTube Studio, caps both (VTube Studio can use NDI, and does in my setup), which I then send over your plugin on both sides.

The main thing I'm seeing that I like is that it never seems to lose sync between the video and audio, something I frequently see with NDI.

I'm really happy with it thus far.  Curious, what kind of bandwidth utilization can I expect to see?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jan 12, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Just tested this as I use a two-PC setup.  I haven't streamed with it just yet, though I put it through my wringer as the "studio PC" plays the game, runs VTube Studio, caps both (VTube Studio can use NDI, and does in my setup), which I then send over your plugin on both sides.
> 
> The main thing I'm seeing that I like is that it never seems to lose sync between the video and audio, something I frequently see with NDI.
> 
> I'm really happy with it thus far.  Curious, what kind of bandwidth utilization can I expect to see?



I forgot to add that a second PC picks up the NDI/Teleporter/RTSP/whatever stream from the backend of the studio OBS process on the first PC and does the actual encode and sends it to Twitch/YouTube/whatever.  This past weekend, I had an OBS crash I was able to quickly recover from because while the STUDIO process crashed, the ENCODER process kept on going.


----------



## Tuna (Jan 12, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Is there documentation about the "natural" delay of the plugin (1 or 2 frames, sorry don't know how to be more specific)?
> 
> How much data does "Quality" send (this is huge, because it actually can cut down on my processor load just enough without losing Perceived quality and also stops Routers from being too saturated)?
> 
> ...



I haven't measured latency tbh. It probably depends on the encoder and decoder speed of the machines involved and bandwidth between the machines (and therefore quality too). The plugin just encodes, transmits and decodes data as fast as it can. So these are the factors that can affect it. There is no "frame" delay by itself.

The amount of data being send depending on quality is highly dependent on the content. So it may be a bit unpredictable. A black image and white noise will produce very different results. If you want to check in more detail, read this document: https://github.com/libjpeg-turbo/libjpeg-turbo/blob/main/usage.txt and check the quality sections there. All what the plugin is doing is throwing the images at that encoder. I think there are also slides out there showing average expected sizes at typical quality settings.

Last question I'm not sure about. I implemented it to make it quickly to use. Your question sounds more advanced - not sure who is supposed to handle an arbitrary amount of outputs here.


----------



## apluzz (Jan 12, 2022)

where should I put the obs-teleport.dll file? In the obs-plugins\64bit ?


----------



## apluzz (Jan 12, 2022)

apluzz said:


> where should I put the obs-teleport.dll file? In the obs-plugins\64bit ?


nevermind.. i got it to work :) placed it in the folder I mentioned


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 13, 2022)

Cheers for the answers, much appreciated!

As for the output Filters, it's due to recording mostly. Like Streaming the Video + All Audio vs. Recording Video + Desktop Audio but No Mic. 

In the case of NDI each one would get an Output Filter (Video, Audio, Mic), but due to the Timing Issues, NDI can end up dropping Audio as it tries to Resync.

Also, wanted to say that Teleport on Average is 10% less GPU intensive. I have NDI sometimes hitting well over 30% of a GPU in idle states, Teleport never breaks over 20% in worst case scenario, and CPU cost on average is 5% more efficient (29% on an Idle Screen vs. 25%).


----------



## Tuna (Jan 14, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.1.1



> Added a "Refresh List" button to the source to update the list of detected Teleport streams.
> When the source is not active, do not decode and push data into OBS (network traffic will continue).



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SP_OBS (Jan 15, 2022)

+1 to making Teleporter output as a filter for sources.
I am not interested in sending entire scene to my stream PC, just specific sources, so I can separate and position them per scene in stream PC. I do this with NDI currently.


----------



## jsg.wickedautomation@gmai (Jan 18, 2022)

Absolutely Amazing. Well done.


----------



## Tuna (Jan 20, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.2.0



> Removed video conversion for output (should allow to use whatever video format is set for output)
> Removed audio conversion for output (should allow to use whatever audio format is set for output)
> Added video/audio filter feature *
> Added audio only filter feature
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SP_OBS (Jan 21, 2022)

Thank you for making it a filter! Good progress <3
Personally I need it as an Effect filter :( but keeping an eye out for future updates regardless. Excellent work, performs better than NDI for me


----------



## Tuna (Jan 21, 2022)

SP_OBS said:


> Thank you for making it a filter! Good progress <3
> Personally I need it as an Effect filter :( but keeping an eye out for future updates regardless. Excellent work, performs better than NDI for me


If anyone knows and can tell me how to download the texture from an effect back to host memory it should be fairly easy (famous last words). I just could not see the obvious way of doing so.


----------



## Noar Prodz (Jan 21, 2022)

Really good job with this plugin ! Some ideas for future development :
- A standalone Teleport viewer software to be able to play Teleport streams on a computer without OBS. Maybe with useful informations like : resolution, fps, bandwith, audio tracks, audio-meters. Something like NDI viewer ?
- Standalone viewer for Raspberry Pi. Could be very useful to create standalones monitor kits that could be able to play a teleport stream.
- Possibility to protect a Teleport stream with a password.
- A standalone Teleport recorder software that could record one ore more Teleport stream.
Cheers and thanks for your work !
noar


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 21, 2022)

The Audio Filter is amazing! It does exactly as hoped (2 hour test also didn't show any issues so far).

As for the other Filters, allowing the Main Teleport Output to be muted could be a cheaper option maybe? 

I know at one point NDI was going to allow people to Mute the NDI Main Output and the Audio Filters could be used instead, it seems like that's what many people wanted (so they could record without the Audio being doubled on Stream and in Recording), although I think simply Muting the Main Teleport on the Stream Machine would achieve the same thing?

The OBS devs usually hang around in discord, as far as I know there are no proper documentations for OBS Plugins and everything in their Module File I think with headers, although that has been a while.

Cheers and thank you!


----------



## SP_OBS (Jan 22, 2022)

Tuna said:


> If anyone knows and can tell me how to download the texture from an effect back to host memory it should be fairly easy (famous last words). I just could not see the obvious way of doing so.



I have no clue how OBS plugins work, but I guess you could look at the source of other open source plugins that somehow manage to get the texture? My first thought was OBS Shaderfilter, maybe you can find hints @ https://github.com/Oncorporation/obs-shaderfilter/blob/master/src/obs-shaderfilter.c


----------



## Tuna (Jan 26, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.2.1



> In several areas improve the behavior in case of unexpected behavior. Trying to recover the stream instead of quitting the OBS process.
> Changed the network sending method to ensure only complete data is transmitted per chunk.
> Reduce throttle timers to 100 ms. UI should be more responsive by that.
> Try to better indicate that upon source creation you will have to refresh the stream list manually.
> Fix a crash when OBS output mode was chnaged without restarting OBS.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ben Anderson (Jan 28, 2022)

This is a truly amazing plugin. Well done!
Just so you're aware I have encountered a bug. If I have a Blackmagic Decklink card with Decklink Output running and then go to enabled or disable Teleport it will usually cause OBS to crash. No crash report is generated as it hangs and then force closes. A workaround for now is to disable Decklink output, make the changes to Teleport and then re-enable Decklink output.


----------



## Tuna (Jan 28, 2022)

Ben Anderson said:


> If I have a Blackmagic Decklink card with Decklink Output running and then go to enabled or disable Teleport it will usually cause OBS to crash. No crash report is generated as it hangs and then force closes.



Thanks for the report. I could actually reproduce this when running virtual camera output. I don't think it is actually the outputs causing it, it is more a rare conditions that is triggered when they are running. I think I have fixed this and will be part of a next release.


----------



## Tuna (Feb 1, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.2.2



> Output properties now only updates after "Ok" is clicked.
> Filter properties defer updates until "Apply" is clicked.
> Both points above prevent short lived stream names when typing a custom identifier.
> Fixed a potential deadlock when output is being stopped.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Feb 6, 2022)

Tried to use it with Magewell Capture Card - no video and audio feed if Teleport is directly applied as filter to the video source. Just works for program output currently for me which is not really my use case.....

Anybody for whom Teleport on source level works?


----------



## Tuna (Feb 6, 2022)

Andreas Kronlachner said:


> Tried to use it with Magewell Capture Card - no video and audio feed if Teleport is directly applied as filter to the video source. Just works for program output currently for me which is not really my use case.....
> 
> Anybody for whom Teleport on source level works?


Not all video formats are properly supported at the moment. The plugin isn't very verbose when that is case unfortunately. If you switch to a 4:2:0 format it should work (tested on Linux). Maybe I will release another version later today that adds a handful of more formats.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Feb 6, 2022)

OK. Looking forward to the new version...


----------



## Tuna (Feb 6, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.2.3



> Added more supported color formats: I444, I422, YUY2, UYVY, YVYU, BGR3.
> When a color format is not supported send a gradient image as an indication.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Feb 7, 2022)

First tests look promising. Thanks for support of additional video  formats. Network bandwidth consumption however is huge - (YUY2 FULL HD 25fps around 160Mbit/s at Quality  90%).


----------



## TheMdogShow (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey guys, so i am trying this out but i cant seem to get audio over network does it only support video ?


----------



## Tuna (Feb 15, 2022)

TheMdogShow said:


> Hey guys, so i am trying this out but i cant seem to get audio over network does it only support video ?


It should work fine, unless you use the filter on a video only source.


----------



## Filip S (Feb 17, 2022)

Maybe I am silly to ask but would it be possible to use ffmpeg with v4l2/srt input with teleport output or teleport capture to srt ?
 I have found this I will try some day https://github.com/windows10luke/V4L2-to-NDI but I would like to avoid NDI ;)


----------



## Filip S (Feb 17, 2022)

Filip S said:


> Maybe I am silly to ask but would it be possible to use ffmpeg with v4l2/srt input with teleport output or teleport capture to srt ?
> I have found this I will try some day https://github.com/windows10luke/V4L2-to-NDI but I would like to avoid NDI ;)



By the way install on windows was easy just put the windows file in the C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit
but I am trying to make it work on my ubuntu Linux and other plugins is installed in /home/user/.config/obs-studio/plugins/ but no luck yet but on the windows its cool so


----------



## Filip S (Feb 18, 2022)

Filip S said:


> By the way install on windows was easy just put the windows file in the C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit
> but I am trying to make it work on my ubuntu Linux and other plugins is installed in /home/user/.config/obs-studio/plugins/ but no luck yet but on the windows its cool so





Filip S said:


> By the way install on windows was easy just put the windows file in the C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit
> but I am trying to make it work on my ubuntu Linux and other plugins is installed in /home/user/.config/obs-studio/plugins/ but no luck yet but on the windows its cool so



Now it works on my Ubuntu - the problem was I named the plugin directory "teleport" and It needed to be obs-teleport 
this is a very cool plugin


----------



## Tuna (Feb 20, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.2.4



> Show video on properties dialog even though the source is hidden.
> Patch "peerdiscovery" dependency for not leaking file sockets/file handles until fixed upstream.
> Added a tiny Windows installer to the release package.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## r3dd3vil (Feb 22, 2022)

Hello guys! Very interesting plugin!! In terms of cpu power usage how is this compared to ndi?
Also is a gigabit connection able to send 2 videos one incoming and one outcoming using this plugin from 1 machine to another?


----------



## r3dd3vil (Feb 23, 2022)

i've tried the plugin but there is a problem, when i'm trying to send -game capture- window from obs on machine 1 to machine 2 there is no option to use the plugin. The teleport option on filters comes only available for video playback :/


----------



## Tuna (Feb 23, 2022)

r3dd3vil said:


> i've tried the plugin but there is a problem, when i'm trying to send -game capture- window from obs on machine 1 to machine 2 there is no option to use the plugin. The teleport option on filters comes only available for video playback :/


It currently works for Audio/Video filters only, not Effect filters.


----------



## r3dd3vil (Feb 23, 2022)

Tuna said:


> It currently works for Audio/Video filters only, not Effect filters.


oh no :( is there a possibility to use it as effect in the future? Almost 90% of people using dual pc need to pass game footage from 1 pc to another so this will be very important


----------



## Tuna (Feb 23, 2022)

r3dd3vil said:


> oh no :( is there a possibility to use it as effect in the future? Almost 90% of people using dual pc need to pass game footage from 1 pc to another so this will be very important


Maybe, depends whenever I find the time and motivation to look into it. Or someone comes up with some draft code on how to copy the GPU buffer back to host memory. In the meantime you can still use the output functionality which works just fine with game capture. It is just not on scene level.


----------



## Filip S (Feb 23, 2022)

The teleport is so cool I tried on a small raspberry4 4GB model with 64bit debian bullseye and the aarch64 binary plugin and it works
both ways output and input on a scene - so maybe raspberry pi4 is not the best computer and its to weak to stream but
I just needed the "program out" hdmi signal to input for a old Tricaster 450 without NDI option.


----------



## Pox4eveR (Feb 25, 2022)

That's a reaaaally great alternative for NDI
Is it possible to add alpha blending (something like we have on NDI plugin)?

 Reason:
I do sort of a 2 PC streaming setup, but one PC sends a scene only with some alerts and stuff, but the game screen and monitor goes on the other OBS, that's why I use the NDI with alpha blending, otherwise I'd have a black screen!

Thanks a lot for this plugin!


----------



## Filip S (Feb 25, 2022)

This teleport is so cool -  I hope it would be possible to pipe a stream from  ffmpeg | teleport or teleport | ffmpeg for maybe srt transmission,

This would be very power full using srt-tools to make a stream from network to network where final is in the teleport.

Current it needs OBS to read the teleport and restream output - I used ffmpeg with srt todo unicast to 127.0.0.1:4000
where OBS used the media source before SRT was working in OBS a fancy solution would be to end in a TELEPORT but
I really like that i was able to run the plugin on RaspberryPI4 - the rpi4 is maybe not so powerfull device but I can transmit
a greenscreen or some graphics like lower3rds via teleport "connection" while OBS on rpi4 is to weak to stream
the teleport broadcast from rpi4 does work - also the OBS can pull a teleport stream and showit in OBS program out
that I feed to a old Tricaster 450 without NDI acces/support from Newtek.

By the way if two computers try to pull a teleport from the same computer it will flicker - I don't know why but 
it maybe doing som type of unicast but its very fast and this just something to avoid but I did have one obs running video meeting setup transmit teleport to a OBS connected to the tricaster video mixer and program output from the Tricaster was going to another OBS.


----------



## Tuna (Feb 26, 2022)

Pox4eveR said:


> Is it possible to add alpha blending (something like we have on NDI plugin)?



No, no alpha channel is currently supported.


----------



## Tuna (Feb 26, 2022)

Filip S said:


> By the way if two computers try to pull a teleport from the same computer it will flicker - I don't know why


Two sources for the same entry point will fight over the stream kicking the other one off each time.


----------



## ad1562 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey streamers,

I use the _*obs-ndi*_ plugin and _NDI Tools' *Webcam Input*_ to send my OBS production's A/V to _*Zoom*_. Can someone tell me if Teleport would work for my use-case, or is it just for multi-PC-streaming?

Thanks in advance for your replies :)

-Alex


----------



## Acey05 (Mar 4, 2022)

Sorry for the question, whenever I change Scenes it's adds some lag to the Video but the Audio stays the same value, the more I change the Scene the more the Video Lags.

Is there something I should be doing to avoid this outside of not changing Scenes?


----------



## Tuna (Mar 4, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Sorry for the question, whenever I change Scenes it's adds some lag to the Video but the Audio stays the same value, the more I change the Scene the more the Video Lags.
> 
> Is there something I should be doing to avoid this outside of not changing Scenes?


Is that with the latest version? The plugin tries to suspend video decoding while it is not visible, but it may have a side effect when OBS tries to resync internally. If that still happens with the latest version i will just remove that part.


----------



## Acey05 (Mar 4, 2022)

Yep, latest version of OBS, including the update yesterday.

If it helps to narrow down the issue, the NDI Plugin will outright add a 2 Second Desync to the Audio instead everytime a new 3D Software runs or a Scene changes.

I didn't check with Teleport if Starting a new Software each time will increase the lag.

The Audio Filter doesn't seem to be affected by this (at least from my tests).


----------



## Tuna (Mar 4, 2022)

I meant the latest version of this plugin, not OBS. I cannot reproduce the behavior. Changing scenes seems okay for me. Also check if the issues is also in the recording as monitoring may not be accurate.


----------



## Acey05 (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh, sorry, latest version of Teleport.

I will try reinstalling OBS and checking up on my Drivers for another test, will also try recording to see if the OBS Preview is being wrong.

Will take me a couple of days, since I will also check if before this I had the problem or not before the 27.2 updates (thing is, I remember not having this issue before the 27.2 updates).

Cheers.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Mar 8, 2022)

Teleport no longer works, even after I moved the plugin from the directory where OBS Studio can see it to somewhere else where it cannot, then start OBS Studio, then move it back, then start again, and that's on the source and target systems.  About to try a downgrade to see if that helps.

Any ideas?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Mar 8, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Teleport no longer works, even after I moved the plugin from the directory where OBS Studio can see it to somewhere else where it cannot, then start OBS Studio, then move it back, then start again, and that's on the source and target systems.  About to try a downgrade to see if that helps.
> 
> Any ideas?



UPDATE:  I think it may have a lot to do with my firewall.  I am using Comodo's firewall because I can't stand Microsoft's and it doesn't work with programs that are on filesystems on mount points.  It -DOES- worth with the NDI plugin, both in discovery and transport.  I've even tried adding OBS Studio in the whitelist to accept connections and send them out.

I also noticed one thing:  Does the plugin use multicast for discoverability?  That could be part of the problem here.  I'm still working the issue here, so I will have further updates.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Mar 9, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> UPDATE:  I think it may have a lot to do with my firewall.  I am using Comodo's firewall because I can't stand Microsoft's and it doesn't work with programs that are on filesystems on mount points.  It -DOES- worth with the NDI plugin, both in discovery and transport.  I've even tried adding OBS Studio in the whitelist to accept connections and send them out.
> 
> I also noticed one thing:  Does the plugin use multicast for discoverability?  That could be part of the problem here.  I'm still working the issue here, so I will have further updates.



UPDATE #2:  I had to uninstall Comodo on the receiver machine.  I can still keep it on the sender machine, which is okay as it's a primary desktop, while the other machine is solely an encoder.  It is blocking reception of UDP traffic on the SSDP multicast receiving IP 239.255.255.250 and I have no idea how to fix it apart from uninstalling the software.  Annoyed as hell, but it's not any fault of OBS Studio or the plugin.  Apparently, SSDP DDoS attacks are a thing, but it doesn't seem to apply here.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Mar 9, 2022)

I just reported the issue as a bug to Comodo, including citing the apropos RFCs involved, RFC 5771, which is about multicast in general, and more specifically, section 10 governing IP block 239.0.0.0/8, as well as RFC 2365, which very specifically discusses the aforementioned netblock.

I made it clear to them that without this multicast support, I have no Teleport, and if I want Teleport, either I get rid of Comodo's firewall or I suggest putting in unicast broadcasts in Teleport as an option for firewalls like this.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Tuna (Mar 21, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.3.0



> Added some versioning at plugin loading.
> Bump jpeg library to 2.1.3.
> Bump Go version to 1.18.
> Video color matrices are transferred for each frame.
> *Note that the internal protocol has changed and is incompatible with previous versions. So all instances should be updated.*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi,
can you tell how to compile from sources ?


----------



## Tuna (Apr 5, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.4.0



> Sender allows multiple clients to receive the same stream.
> Due to multiple senders the quality control has moved from the receiver to the sender.
> Fix missing color matrices for RGB formats in filter mode.
> Output creation has been delayed until GUI has finished loading. Fixes some occasional misbehavior on startup.
> *Note that the internal protocol has changed and is incompatible with previous versions. So all instances should be updated.*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Noar Prodz (Apr 5, 2022)

Tuna said:


> Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:
> 
> 0.4.0
> 
> ...


Do I understand that the Teleport stream can now be routed by an ethernet switch ? and 1 sender can send up to 254 receivers ? That would be absolutely a game changer.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 5, 2022)

Noar Prodz said:


> Do I understand that the Teleport stream can now be routed by an ethernet switch ? and 1 sender can send up to 254 receivers ? That would be absolutely a game changer.


It is still unicast, not multicast. So each receiver will have full bandwidth load. If that was the question.


----------



## Noar Prodz (Apr 5, 2022)

Tuna said:


> It is still unicast, not multicast. So each receiver will have full bandwidth load. If that was the question.


ok ! Is there any plan to implement multicast ? Like most of HDMi -> ethernet extenders ? It would be awsome. Anyway big thanks for your work.
Noar


----------



## Tuna (Apr 5, 2022)

Noar Prodz said:


> ok ! Is there any plan to implement multicast ? Like most of HDMi -> ethernet extenders ? It would be awsome. Anyway big thanks for your work.
> Noar


No. This plugin just aims to be a simple solution for a simple use case. Multicast opens can of worms. Forward error correction, reliable transmission.. Also I have seen many network switches bail on multicast that will lead to many complains that it won't work for them due to network conditions. I will gladly leave this one up to someone else.


----------



## illacrew (Apr 11, 2022)

How does this plugin compare to Spout?


----------



## nugrunonly (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi there -- I am unable to get this to work currently and I'm not sure where I am going wrong. 

PC 1 (game pc) -- Teleport only recognizes PC 1's teleport
PC 2 (stream pc) -- Teleport recognizes both PC 1 and PC 2's teleport, but teleport from PC 1 doesn't show anything -- it appears as a 1x1 pixel in the top corner and when I transform to fit to screen there is nothing there.

Adding teleport to a source as a filter has the same effect.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 22, 2022)

nugrunonly said:


> Hi there -- I am unable to get this to work currently and I'm not sure where I am going wrong.
> 
> PC 1 (game pc) -- Teleport only recognizes PC 1's teleport
> PC 2 (stream pc) -- Teleport recognizes both PC 1 and PC 2's teleport, but teleport from PC 1 doesn't show anything -- it appears as a 1x1 pixel in the top corner and when I transform to fit to screen there is nothing there.
> ...


Sounds like PC 1 is still protected by an enabled firewall. Why it would not recognize PC 2 though I have no idea.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 22, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.4.1



> Added option for forcing a port to listen to. For firewall friendly configuration.
> Added Linux install scripts.
> Fix setting alpha channels for BGRX and BGRA formats.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Vinylist (Apr 22, 2022)

Im using two macs and one is 10.7.5 i dont believe obs has a version that works with this old os. Does anyone know of a way that i could use teleport to display the older mac's screen on the newer mac for streaming thru obs?


----------



## nugrunonly (Apr 23, 2022)

Tuna said:


> Sounds like PC 1 is still protected by an enabled firewall. Why it would not recognize PC 2 though I have no idea.


Turning off the firewalls on both PC fixed the issue. Thanks for the advice! (windows 10 firewall)


----------



## zombiefaace (Apr 26, 2022)

So I have the same problem using this plugin that I'm having with NDI when using 27.2.4 or any version higher than 27.1.3. 
I have a 2 PC setup, the Gaming PC has a Ryzen 7 5800x3D, 32GB DDR-4 3200Mhz RAM, and a Nvidia RTX 2080TI, it's on Windows 11.
The Encoding PC has a Ryzen 9 3950x, 32GB DDR-4 3200Mhz RAM, and a Nvidia GTX 1050TI it's on Windows 10.
Both OS's are the Pro version of Windows 10 if that means anything.

When I'm trying to record to the Encoding PC using the default settings at quality 90 my Gaming PC gets a ton of encoding lag, which doesn't make sense to me as it's not supposed to be encoding, if I drop OBS back to version 27.1.3 this doesn't happen, however the playback of the recording doesn't look like it's doing 60FPS. The same thing happens with NDI only neither OBS reports dropped frames/render lag/encoding lag, but it's definitely choppy as hell.

I am running both OBS version's as Admin, and I have Game Mode enabled on both PC's, I'm sending the signal through a 1Gbps router and both are hardwired directly into it. If needed I can make/post some clips, just curious if anyone else is having this issue, haven't been able to record/stream via 2 PC since AV1 was implemented in OBS, already went through the Discord but they said it's not OBS it's NDI, have a feeling they'd say the same about Teleport as well. Just curious if anyone else has run into similar issues and looking for the correct place to work with someone on them. Thanks!


----------



## ad1562 (Apr 27, 2022)

ad1562 said:


> Hey streamers,
> 
> I use the _*obs-ndi*_ plugin and _NDI Tools' *Webcam Input*_ to send my OBS production's A/V to _*Zoom*_. Can someone tell me if Teleport would work for my use-case, or is it just for multi-PC-streaming?
> 
> ...


Hey, @Tuna, any thoughts on my particular use-case? In case the above was unclear, I need to funnel my OBS output (audio and video) into Zoom. Will *Teleport *work for something like this?


----------



## Tuna (Apr 27, 2022)

ad1562 said:


> Hey, @Tuna, any thoughts on my particular use-case? In case the above was unclear, I need to funnel my OBS output (audio and video) into Zoom. Will *Teleport *work for something like this?


I don't know. I don't understand what you are trying to do. I think Teleport's usage is quite clear? It either fits with you setup or not.


----------



## Alain121 (Apr 29, 2022)

so im having an issue where teleport works fine for my second pc going to my main pc but my main pc isnt even showing up on my second pc and only shows the teleport option for itself and im not sure what to do about this


----------



## ixP (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi i am having a trouble @Tuna , when i try to send my webcam via Teleport, the streaming pc recives only a green screen.


----------



## nugrunonly (Jun 2, 2022)

zombiefaace said:


> So I have the same problem using this plugin that I'm having with NDI when using 27.2.4 or any version higher than 27.1.3.
> I have a 2 PC setup, the Gaming PC has a Ryzen 7 5800x3D, 32GB DDR-4 3200Mhz RAM, and a Nvidia RTX 2080TI, it's on Windows 11.
> The Encoding PC has a Ryzen 9 3950x, 32GB DDR-4 3200Mhz RAM, and a Nvidia GTX 1050TI it's on Windows 10.
> Both OS's are the Pro version of Windows 10 if that means anything.
> ...


I am also having this issue, but only as of lately. I used to be able to run this at 90% and it wouldn't impact performance too much, but now at 90% I am getting 97% encoding frames skipped due to encoding lag. Even at 60% quality I am still dropping 35%. 

Something must have changed recently?


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 6, 2022)

Hey @Tuna - you might want to update the dependency information:


> Minimum OBS Studio Version 27.0.0


I just tried to use it in 27.0.1 but it doesn't even show up in the tools menu. With a newer OBS version it works fine.


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 6, 2022)

In case you wondered about the CPU impact this has compared to NDI, I have a relatively complex setup with 2 OBS instances on the gaming PC (both directly sending to the streaming PC), 3 OBS instances on the Streaming PC (sending to each other within the streaming PC, one sends out to the laptop) and another OBS instance on a laptop for a preview of the final output (receiving the data from the streaming PC), so that CPU usage increase multiplies a bit, making it a bit more obvious. Here's my test results with various quality settings in Teleport vs. NDI (Bandwidth set to "Highest" and latency mode to "Normal").

Quality -> CPU Gaming PC / CPU Streaming PC (Bandwidth Gaming -> Streaming):
100 -> 20% / 34% (1,1 GBit/s)
 97 -> 19% / 31% (690 MBit/s)
 90 -> 18% / 29% (400 MBit/s)
 80 -> 18% / 28% (307 MBit/s)
NDI -> 14% / 17% (400 MBit/s)

I chose the quality step from 100 to 97 because the jpeg-turbo library used for Teleport mentions something specifically about the quality settings 98-100 here. And 100 in theory seems like an obvious choice when transmitting within the same PC. With that CPU impact maybe not so much anymore though ;-)

Obviously the values are only there to be compared to each other. You won't be able to compare them to you, since they highly depend on the hardware used and other things on the PC causing load. For reference:

Gaming PC:

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X (undervolted a bit for higher boost clocks)
ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING
G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL14 32 GB (2x16)
EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA GAMING
Streaming PC:

Ryzen Threadripper 1950X 3,4 GHz
Gigabyte X399 Designare EX
Corsair Vengeance LPX black + AF, DDR4-3600, CL 18 - 32 GB Quad Kit
EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 XC3 ULTRA GAMING


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 6, 2022)

ixP said:


> Hi i am having a trouble @Tuna , when i try to send my webcam via Teleport, the streaming pc recives only a green screen.


For me this happens when I use the Teleport Audio/Video filter to send my cam feed. Actually, it's even more complicated than that:
When I start the sender OBS first and then the receiver OBS I get nothing, the receiving Teleport source just stays black/empty and there is nothing I can do about it.
However, when I start the receiver OBS first and then the sender OBS I get the green video feed and from there I can actually make the feed work by switching the color range on the cam from Full (which is my default) to Partial (this immediately makes the feed work) and back to Full (it stays working). Only if I double click the Teleport source on the receiver OBS now the source goes black again and it can only be fixed by starting over.

What does work flawlessly is using a second OBS instance and sending the cam feed from there using the global Teleport output instead of using the filter.
Another thing worth noting is that using the same filter on a VLC Video Source that plays a video loop works just fine.

So something seems to be bugged with specifically the combination of the Teleport Audio/Video filter on video capture devices.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 6, 2022)

YorVeX said:


> For me this happens when I use the Teleport Audio/Video filter to send my cam feed. Actually, it's even more complicated than that:
> When I start the sender OBS first and then the receiver OBS I get nothing, the receiving Teleport source just stays black/empty and there is nothing I can do about it.
> However, when I start the receiver OBS first and then the sender OBS I get the green video feed and from there I can actually make the feed work by switching the color range on the cam from Full (which is my default) to Partial (this immediately makes the feed work) and back to Full (it stays working). Only if I double click the Teleport source on the receiver OBS now the source goes black again and it can only be fixed by starting over.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. That may mean one specific color format may fail. Do you know what color format you have selected in the camera? So knowing what exactly to set (full/partial for example, is that im camera or obs settings) may help me to track it down.

P.S. 27.0.0 is the latest I can select. Not sure if there is a symbol being used only available in later versions..


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 6, 2022)

That's what I had on the video capture device settings (OBS is set to 60 FPS and so is the cam).

I am sure now that I am fighting with two separate issues here.

*Issue 1: related to the Color Range setting*

If I set Color Range to "Partial" instead, then the green transmission problem is fixed and I will always see the cam feed in the cases where the connection works at all (i.e. I don't have issue 2).
But that only seems to be a problem with initialization, not with "Full" not being supported in general, because as stated above I can get "Full" to work if I switch to "Partial" and back - and I can see the difference in color, so the "Full" setting is actually effective.
*Issue 2: initial connection for the filter teleport only works every 2nd time*
In my test setup I have one sender OBS on the gaming PC and two receiver OBS instances on the streaming PC. The sender is transmitting a full Teleport stream as configured from Tools -> Teleport (called "Base") and another separate stream only for the cam capture device (called "Face Cam") by using the Audio/Video Teleport filter on this device. The two receivers receive both the "Base" and "Face Cam" streams as separate sources each. I leave the cam setting set to "Partial" for the sake of these tests so that I don't additionally run into issue 1.

In my earlier post I misinterpreted this issue to be related to the starting order of sender and receiver, but that was only a coincidence because I switched between both tests. After doing more tests I am sure the real problem is that it works on the sender side only after every 2nd OBS start.

The "Base" feed always works for both receiver instances every single time. But the "Face Cam" feed doesn't transmit anything to both receivers. Then I restart the sender and I also get the "Face Cam" feed on both receivers. Restart again, no "Face Cam" feed, restart again, feed is back, you get it, I tried 10 times to be really sure and it's consistent.

If I do the test with only receiver 1 I get the same behavior. And the part why I am sure that it's coming from the sender: if I only test with receiver 1 and e.g. it's working this time, then if I additionally start receiver 2 it will also get the feed. If I only test with receiver 1 and it's *not* working this time, then if I additionally start receiver 2 it will also *not* get the feed.

It's weird, maybe some clean-up is not performed by the filter at the end, then the next startup fails but some kind of error handler at least does the clean-up, so that the next start then succeeds again? All I can say is that it's not related to the network port. I set a fixed port for the filter and in both cases where the feed is transmitted and where it's not send I can see with netstat that OBS is indeed listening on that port (and stops listening as soon as OBS is shutdown).


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 6, 2022)

BTW comparing OBS logs of a session where it works and a session where it doesn't isn't showing any difference and OBS Teleport doesn't seem to write its own log either, there is only the config file in its folder. Let me know if there is any more tests I can do.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 7, 2022)

YorVeX said:


> View attachment 84005
> 
> That's what I had on the video capture device settings (OBS is set to 60 FPS and so is the cam).
> 
> ...


Yes, that seem to be two different issues.

For 1. You have selected "any" for the format. Does the log say which one is chosen? Can you try to set them manually and check which ones do fail?

For 2. it sounds weird.. I guess it needs some investigation. Sounds like you have given a good reproduction scenario. I will look at it by chance, but may take some time as I have other things on my plate currently.


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 8, 2022)

Tuna said:


> For 1. You have selected "any" for the format. Does the log say which one is chosen? Can you try to set them manually and check which ones do fail?


I am sure it chose "MJPEG", because if I select the other option "YUY2" the cam goes to 5 FPS in OBS (literally, you can not only see that it's laggy but also the "FPS" selection says "Match output FPS (autoselect: 5)"). I will leave it set to MJPEG now.

Also the other two options don't change anything about this issue (Color Space 601 vs. 709 or Buffering Enabled vs. Disable) - as long as Color Range is set to Full I only get the green feed (but fixable by switching to Partial and back) and if it's set to Partial right from the start then it works immediately (but I need the Full setting) regardless of what all the other options are set to.


Tuna said:


> For 2. it sounds weird.. I guess it needs some investigation. Sounds like you have given a good reproduction scenario. I will look at it by chance, but may take some time as I have other things on my plate currently.


Sure, thanks for putting your time and effort into this plug-in! Let me know when I can do something to help with debugging it, like sending logs or trying out debug versions of the plug-in.


----------



## Winaris (Jun 9, 2022)

Hello. i would like to ask. i recently setup obs teleport. to send my main pc screen to my laptop. but both of them are wired. and yet i somehow get delay. could you please help me out?
just to clarify i have a 1gb up and down.. i would assume its my laptops network card,


----------



## Winaris (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah i have this issue too. i don't know what it could be. i have a 1 gig up and down. both ethernet wired..


zombiefaace said:


> So I have the same problem using this plugin that I'm having with NDI when using 27.2.4 or any version higher than 27.1.3.
> I have a 2 PC setup, the Gaming PC has a Ryzen 7 5800x3D, 32GB DDR-4 3200Mhz RAM, and a Nvidia RTX 2080TI, it's on Windows 11.
> The Encoding PC has a Ryzen 9 3950x, 32GB DDR-4 3200Mhz RAM, and a Nvidia GTX 1050TI it's on Windows 10.
> Both OS's are the Pro version of Windows 10 if that means anything.
> ...


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 13, 2022)

Do any of you guys with encoding lag use the Teleport filter on a source or just the base stream activated from the Tools menu? When I activate the base stream my render time goes up from 1.5 to 2 ms which I think is OK, but when I activate the Teleport filter on the cam source in addition it goes to 6 ms or higher and I start to drop frames due to encoding lag. Something really is wrong with that filter.

If I disable the base stream and only have the cam Teleport filter active rendering time is at 5 ms, so it's really that filter causing the bad performance for me. I guess I will once more try to run the cam through a separate OBS instance where I can use the base feed for it, which also solves my "Color Range" issue.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 17, 2022)

YorVeX said:


> Do any of you guys with encoding lag use the Teleport filter on a source or just the base stream activated from the Tools menu? When I activate the base stream my render time goes up from 1.5 to 2 ms which I think is OK, but when I activate the Teleport filter on the cam source in addition it goes to 6 ms or higher and I start to drop frames due to encoding lag. Something really is wrong with that filter.
> 
> If I disable the base stream and only have the cam Teleport filter active rendering time is at 5 ms, so it's really that filter causing the bad performance for me. I guess I will once more try to run the cam through a separate OBS instance where I can use the base feed for it, which also solves my "Color Range" issue.


The filter may do some clumsy color conversion. I think that may be the only step that is synchronous to the filter call, so a slight delay may be added here. But also I'm not sure whether the output module code path is calculated to the render delay time. So it may just appear that it is faster, but takes the same amount of time, but it is not exposed on these numbers.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 17, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.4.2



> Fix some full-range color formats (green screen issue).
> Move properties around a bit in the GUI.
> Menu entry creation delayed until GUI is loaded.
> Add macOS installer script.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 17, 2022)

Tuna said:


> The filter may do some clumsy color conversion. I think that may be the only step that is synchronous to the filter call, so a slight delay may be added here. But also I'm not sure whether the output module code path is calculated to the render delay time. So it may just appear that it is faster, but takes the same amount of time, but it is not exposed on these numbers.


For now I can only tell that as expected render time is absolutely fine since the cam source is in a separate OBS instance outputting a separate base feed instead of using a filter Teleport feed.

But well, if it's just the numbers not representing it correctly under certain circumstances that would be bad for me, because that's one of the metrics I am using to keep an eye on any major performance drops when doing any changes to my setup. If this turns out not to be even reliable there is not much for me to work with except overall CPU usage, which is not ideal since it factors in other things that might have nothing to do with the OBS configuration.


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 17, 2022)

By the way, would you mind putting up a guide somewhere on how to compile Go OBS plug-ins in general or at least Teleport specifically? For me personally Windows would be important ;-)


----------



## YorVeX (Jun 17, 2022)

Uhm, is that a problem with Teleport or OBS itself?
I am sending a Teleport audio only stream and on the receiver side the Teleport source has an audio "Sync Offset" configured to it. With this offset everything is in sync just fine. Now I restart the sender OBS, the Teleport stream is automatically re-established, but now it's out of sync, I can clearly tell that this is because on the receiving OBS the Sync Offset is not applied. If I then open the GUI and just tick the sync offset 1 ms up or down it is reapplied and everything is in sync again.

It reminds me a bit of this.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 18, 2022)

YorVeX said:


> For now I can only tell that as expected render time is absolutely fine since the cam source is in a separate OBS instance outputting a separate base feed instead of using a filter Teleport feed.
> 
> But well, if it's just the numbers not representing it correctly under certain circumstances that would be bad for me, because that's one of the metrics I am using to keep an eye on any major performance drops when doing any changes to my setup. If this turns out not to be even reliable there is not much for me to work with except overall CPU usage, which is not ideal since it factors in other things that might have nothing to do with the OBS configuration.


I have no idea what OBS does. It is just that the numbers are labeled "render time" and an output module is not strictly part of OBS's rendering. A filter on the other hand is directly part of the rendering process.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 18, 2022)

YorVeX said:


> By the way, would you mind putting up a guide somewhere on how to compile Go OBS plug-ins in general or at least Teleport specifically? For me personally Windows would be important ;-)


TL;DR is that you need to build a shared library with Go and link libjpeg or libjpeg turbo to it. I won't make a guide. There are too many ways to build things, and it can be be quite complex.


----------



## MINwaws (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello im an average streamer with 2 laptops but i cant use it does it work when two are different windows the other one is windows 11 and other is windows 10 the windows 11 cant receive windows 10 but windows 10 can receive windows 11 but when it receives it does not show anything


----------



## OcirisUchiha (Jun 24, 2022)

so im having an issue where the pc im trying to stream from is not able to find my gaming pc that i am trying to transmit. It only finds itself in the list even after i refresh it. am i missing something?


----------



## strange177a (Jun 28, 2022)

how do you install this on a Mac?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 28, 2022)

OcirisUchiha said:


> so im having an issue where the pc im trying to stream from is not able to find my gaming pc that i am trying to transmit. It only finds itself in the list even after i refresh it. am i missing something?


Impossible to tell without knowing your network. The machines must be in the same Multicast segment.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 28, 2022)

MINwaws said:


> Hello im an average streamer with 2 laptops but i cant use it does it work when two are different windows the other one is windows 11 and other is windows 10 the windows 11 cant receive windows 10 but windows 10 can receive windows 11 but when it receives it does not show anything


Check the Windows firewall I guess?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 28, 2022)

strange177a said:


> how do you install this on a Mac?


Opening a terminal and issuing a *sh install.sh* from the "macos" folder should copy the plugin to the current user's plugin directory.


----------



## Warzy (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello, I have an M1 version of OBS, once Teleport is installed OBS does not open anymore. Is Teleport compatible for an M1 version?


----------



## Tuna (Jul 5, 2022)

Warzy said:


> Hello, I have an M1 version of OBS, once Teleport is installed OBS does not open anymore. Is Teleport compatible for an M1 version?


Teleport has M1 support. However OBS M1 support itself is not even in beta. We have seen it break before. Feel free to investigate..


----------



## Tuna (Jul 7, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.5.0



> Audio and video are pushed interleaved according to their timestamps into OBS. This should compensate for the different run times of audio and video and allows OBS a more accurate audio and video sync.
> When not visible, video will still be pushed into OBS. Decoding is just skipped and dummy images are being pushed.
> Added a new filter for video only streams.
> Internal queue size before dropping data is now 1 second instead of previously 20 frames.
> Teleport streams list is...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MajorIncident (Jul 18, 2022)

Hi - Will this work from obs to streamlabs obs version?


----------



## DrGregVR (Jul 20, 2022)

OcirisUchiha said:


> so im having an issue where the pc im trying to stream from is not able to find my gaming pc that i am trying to transmit. It only finds itself in the list even after i refresh it. am i missing something?


Have you figured this out?  I'm having the same issue which is weird because it worked,.. at least I could connect my old laptop to the gaming PC, but it was so old it couldn't handle it.  My newer gaming PC I'm trying to use to stream for whatever reason can't find the sending PC even after refresh, and the Sending PC can't see the streaming PC either.


----------



## DrGregVR (Jul 20, 2022)

Tuna said:


> Impossible to tell without knowing your network. The machines must be in the same Multicast segment.


What does that mean exactly.  I'm having the same issue.  I have no idea what a multicast segment is.  but I do know my old laptop was able to find the gaming PC,.. just didn't have a GPU so it didn't go well.  but this newer gaming PC cannot find the sending PC and the sending PC can't find the streaming PC


----------



## YorVeX (Jul 21, 2022)

DrGregVR said:


> What does that mean exactly.  I'm having the same issue.  I have no idea what a multicast segment is.  but I do know my old laptop was able to find the gaming PC,.. just didn't have a GPU so it didn't go well.  but this newer gaming PC cannot find the sending PC and the sending PC can't find the streaming PC


If it's connected exactly the same way the old one was then the most likely reason would be that the new laptop has some software firewall that is blocking it. Maybe the new laptop came with one preinstalled that you're not even aware of? Sometimes it's also part of a bigger anti-virus/security solution where it isn't obvious that a firewall is part of it.
Might also be the Windows firewall (in case you're on Windows), I don't know whether that would block Teleport since I always have it disabled myself.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Jul 30, 2022)

How is determined, which NIC  is used for Teleport. E.g. can it be bound to use a specific Ethernet adapter if more than one exists or is ensured that a Wifi adapter is always omitted?


----------



## Tuna (Jul 30, 2022)

Andreas Kronlachner said:


> How is determined, which NIC  is used for Teleport. E.g. can it be bound to use a specific Ethernet adapter if more than one exists or is ensured that a Wifi adapter is always omitted?


There should be a stream offer for each network interface. You then select the one with the ip address you are interested in.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Jul 30, 2022)

Will check  Tuna. Thanks.....


----------



## LiquidBlitz (Aug 15, 2022)

Loving the quality option, the ceiling takes the quality way higher than NDI. But I have one issue. Apologies if you don't like straight comparisons between them but I've noticed that regardless of Quality level chosen, there is noticeable stutter on the receiving end of Teleport (or rather missing frames or wildly inconsistent frametimes) compared to standard NDI - and I wondered if you might know of any technical reason why this might be the case? In my scenario all other factors are working flawlessly with no bottlenecks etc. But a simple back and forth repeatedly with 2 identical streams, one NDI, one Teleport - shows that NDI is perfectly smooth, with lower quality visuals, and Teleport is as high quality as your network bandwidth allows, but it's like all the frametimes are off, or dropped frames between the computers (tested with several values between 1-96, quality seemingly isn't the issue). Thanks for the work you've put into this.


----------



## tyo_streams (Aug 16, 2022)

I've experienced the problem LiquidBlitz mentioned as well today. I stream at 936p120fps for the slow motion replays, and the result is significantly worse than expected. My OBS stats on each machine show insignificant numbers of dropped frames for any reason (0.1% or less for rendering/encoding/network), but my vod is a slideshow: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1563210442

The connection between the computers is wired and travels through my comcast router. I think my next troubleshooting step would be to use wireshark to see if the bandwidth is spiky, which I'll do tomorrow if I can figure out how.


----------



## LiquidBlitz (Aug 17, 2022)

I will clarify that my unsmooth transition between computers has nothing to do with recording/streaming. I can see it in the receiver's preview that it is stuttery, 0 "dropped frames" officially, on both ends. Looks equally stuttery in local recordings, so it isn't just the preview being odd. Less than 20% GPU/CPU on both ends. Best way I could describe it is the receiving stream looks closer to 20/30 fps than the 60 I'm running at, and the quality option has zero effect on this. I've gone so far as to try connecting both PC's directly with ethernet just to reduce points of failure, and the unsmoothness persists - which I find odd.


----------



## Warzy (Aug 27, 2022)

Tuna said:


> Teleport has M1 support. However OBS M1 support itself is not even in beta. We have seen it break before. Feel free to investigate..


Hi, I'm coming back to you after trying to install Teleport with OBS Release Candidate 2 on a Mac M1, once installed I have no options available in OBS. Is an update of Teleport required?


----------



## Tuna (Aug 28, 2022)

Warzy said:


> Hi, I'm coming back to you after trying to install Teleport with OBS Release Candidate 2 on a Mac M1, once installed I have no options available in OBS. Is an update of Teleport required?


Since the betas the plugin structure needs to be different. But I haven't made a release with that change as there is another critical issue that is tracked here: https://github.com/fzwoch/obs-teleport/issues/43


----------



## miggy3399 (Sep 7, 2022)

Hello. May I ask how do I install Teleport on my mac?


It's an Intel mac with High Sierra and when I put the so file in obs studio, nothing is popping up in the tools tab. I'm a little r*tarded so I really need help with this hahahaha

Thank you


----------



## Sixara™ (Sep 13, 2022)

Dear Dev(s) - Thank you for this plugin! I was looking for a new way to broadcast between PCs as OBS 28 no longer works with NDI. Teleport works on my Windows 11 (Gaming PC) to Windows 10 (Source/broadcast PC) like a charm. In fact, I might just keep Teleport from now on.


----------



## Pence_PC (Sep 20, 2022)

I recently transferred all my PCs over to Teleport from NDI.  My main issue is when grabbing 2 Teleport sources for gameplay split on the stream PC, it transfers no audio.  I can switch between one source at a time with perfect audio on the stream PC, but as soon as 2 sources are in the same scene, no audio.  Absolutely nothing changes as far as audio goes.  It shows audio in the mixer, but nothing is heard.  Any ideas/solutions?


----------



## Chaniro (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi guys, i got this screen issue, do you know how can i fix it ?
thank you


----------



## Tuna (Sep 23, 2022)

Chaniro said:


> View attachment 86908Hi guys, i got this screen issue, do you know how can i fix it ?
> thank you


Actually an issue in OBS 28.0.2 itself. Will probably be hot-fixed.


----------



## Chaniro (Sep 23, 2022)

thank you !


----------



## Chaniro (Sep 24, 2022)

I was able to resolve a green screen like this in OBS by going to *Settings -> Advanced -> Video -> Color Range* and changing this setting to *Limited*. For streaming, I have:

Color Format = NV12
Color Space = Rec. 709
Color Range = Limited


----------



## Uzuki (Oct 7, 2022)

I wish there was a way to turn this on and off with a hotkey. When it's on, you can't change profiles unless you turn it off. It doesn't have as many features as NDI, such as filters that let you NDI / Teleport a specific source rather than just your main output. But it does work with OBS 28 and for me it also fixes the main annoyance I had with NDI. Which was not being able to minimize OBS to taskbar when you had that plugin installed.


----------



## Tuna (Oct 11, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.6.0



> Internal refactoring. Find new favorite bugs!
> Trying to be less smart. Some additional features/logic removed because they could cause side effects in some scenarios.
> Switch to new macOS plugin layout (still no Apple Silicon support due to an outstanding bug. Please remove old plugin before updating, or you will end up with duplicate plugins)
> Bump tool-chain across the board
> *Note that the internal protocol has changed and is incompatible with previous versions...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Vinnie_Vincent (Oct 15, 2022)

hope there will be a Mac M1 version soon


----------



## Tuna (Oct 15, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

Teleport 0.6.0 and OBS 27



> If you have downloaded Teleport 0.6.0 previously and found it not working on OBS 27 please re-download the release and try again. It should have OBS 27 compatibility restored.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Oct 15, 2022)

Vinnie_Vincent said:


> hope there will be a Mac M1 version soon


Unpredictable as I haven't understood the problem. I require input from someone very familiar with Go's runtime (I believe).


----------



## espresso (Oct 18, 2022)

Been using teleport for a few months now and love love love it but I'm not sure if this feature is present cause or I dont know how to get it to work. If I mute a source on main pc or even hide a source that has a teleport filfer it doesn't mute it on the receiving pc. also noticed that sound is received at max volume instead of what I set it on the source pc. Hope to see volume adjusting and muting features, currently using a noise gate and limiter filter to ensure "mute" alongside a streamdeck.


----------



## Tuna (Oct 18, 2022)

espresso said:


> Been using teleport for a few months now and love love love it but I'm not sure if this feature is present cause or I dont know how to get it to work. If I mute a source on main pc or even hide a source that has a teleport filfer it doesn't mute it on the receiving pc. also noticed that sound is received at max volume instead of what I set it on the source pc. Hope to see volume adjusting and muting features, currently using a noise gate and limiter filter to ensure "mute" alongside a streamdeck.


I guess it depends on how you set it up. I assume that if you capture from a filter none of the volume settings have any effect at that stage as that is before OBS's compositing. I would think as an output module audio and video have been processed.


----------



## apluzz (Oct 19, 2022)

Hi @Tuna , do you have a table or something that shows how much upload/download Teleport send/receives for the quality? I am trying to determine what is the best setting for Teleport so I can manage the bandwidth it requires. TIA


----------



## Tuna (Oct 19, 2022)

apluzz said:


> Hi @Tuna , do you have a table or something that shows how much upload/download Teleport send/receives for the quality? I am trying to determine what is the best setting for Teleport so I can manage the bandwidth it requires. TIA


No I don't also it is very much content dependent.


----------



## ItsCap (Oct 22, 2022)

espresso said:


> Been using teleport for a few months now and love love love it but I'm not sure if this feature is present cause or I dont know how to get it to work. If I mute a source on main pc or even hide a source that has a teleport filfer it doesn't mute it on the receiving pc. also noticed that sound is received at max volume instead of what I set it on the source pc. Hope to see volume adjusting and muting features, currently using a noise gate and limiter filter to ensure "mute" alongside a streamdeck.


I had the same issue as you in the beginning.  What I ended up doing, that's been working excellent, is to only enable Teleport in Tools and then set up your audio sources separately.   Teleport sends everything, you can't separate it (to my knowledge) with filters.  I then created separate audio sources for each thing I wanted Teleport to send to the streaming PC.  To do that make sure that you have the *Application Audio Output Capture* plugin installed (if it's not already) for EACH source you want to send over Teleport.

For instace, here's how my Sources tab looks, using the *Application Audio Output Capture* "source" for all audio:
Discord (add discord.exe, sometimes you need to play an imbeded audio file in discord to make it appear in that window)
Game Audio (add each game you play to this list so next time you play it it will transmit the audio over teleport)
Spotify (if you want your stream PC to capture your spotify app)
VLC (if you want to show a local video with audio)
Internet Browser (so you can play, for example, Youtube videos to the stream PC)

Then also add your Audio Output Capture (ie. System sounds), Microphone, Webcam, Game Capture or other video sources.

On the Stream PC, you only need 1 Teleport source, the main one you set up in the Tools options on the main/gamer PC.  Everything will come through from the main/gamer PC.   Then, if I mute the main/game PC audio source, it doesn't come through since OBS silenced it and Teleport doesn't hear it to send it.

This is what works for me.  I can really control what audio Teleport sends to the stream PC, where all audio is then merged due to how the plugin works.  If anyone else has a better way to set up please let me know!   I really haven't tested long sessions to see if there are any audio/video desync issues like I used to get with NDI4.  What I love about Teleport is the Quality slider.  I have it set to 70 and the image quality is great for streaming, even local recording on the stream PC.  But, your taste may vary!

Good luck and happy teleporting.


----------



## ItsCap (Oct 22, 2022)

apluzz said:


> Hi @Tuna , do you have a table or something that shows how much upload/download Teleport send/receives for the quality? I am trying to determine what is the best setting for Teleport so I can manage the bandwidth it requires. TIA


If you're a Windows user you can monitor the quality slider bandwidth in Task Manager > Performance and check the Network tab.  For instance, going from 90 to 100 quality doubled the bandwidth.  90 usually takes 350+ MB of data, but 100 was around 650-700MB on my machine.


----------



## synnizter (Oct 22, 2022)

The mac installer doesn't work, there's no .so file and the .plugin file isn't being acknowledged by obs


----------



## Tuna (Oct 23, 2022)

synnizter said:


> The mac installer doesn't work, there's no .so file and the .plugin file isn't being acknowledged by obs


If that is an Apple Silicon machine, it is not supported.

Edit: If it is about missing signature, you will have to allow it to run anyway via Apple's Gatekeeper. I do not have a certificate for signing.


----------



## synnizter (Oct 23, 2022)

its not an apple silicon its an intel i7. I accepted it through the gatekeeper and it says process completed but it is still not showing up in obs. this is what the terminal said:

Installing Teleport into ~/Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins logout Saving session... ...copying shared history... ...saving history...truncating history files... ...completed.

I dont know why theres a slash between application and support, I feel like it might be installing them into the wrong location.


----------



## Tuna (Nov 1, 2022)

Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:

0.6.1



> Fixed a bug where frames could have been send repeatably instead of the actual frame.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## margotppadilla (Nov 1, 2022)

Hello, 

Thank you for this plugin. I am able to send video but the audio is not popping up when I select teleport as a source on my streaming machine? Is there something I need to do in order to send the audio as well?


----------



## mesmak (Nov 15, 2022)

Tuna said:


> Tuna updated Teleport with a new update entry:
> 
> 0.6.0
> 
> ...


Hi, does the macos version work with Monterey (Apple M1 chip) macbook?


----------



## Tuna (Nov 16, 2022)

mesmak said:


> Hi, does the macos version work with Monterey (Apple M1 chip) macbook?


Only when running OBS under Rosetta.


----------



## Uncle Mote (Dec 15, 2022)

Tuna said:


> I haven't measured latency tbh. It probably depends on the encoder and decoder speed of the machines involved and bandwidth between the machines (and therefore quality too). The plugin just encodes, transmits and decodes data as fast as it can. So these are the factors that can affect it. There is no "frame" delay by itself.
> 
> The amount of data being send depending on quality is highly dependent on the content. So it may be a bit unpredictable. A black image and white noise will produce very different results. If you want to check in more detail, read this document: https://github.com/libjpeg-turbo/libjpeg-turbo/blob/main/usage.txt and check the quality sections there. All what the plugin is doing is throwing the images at that encoder. I think there are also slides out there showing average expected sizes at typical quality settings.
> 
> Last question I'm not sure about. I implemented it to make it quickly to use. Your question sounds more advanced - not sure who is supposed to handle an arbitrary amount of outputs here.


I had a similar question, i work in gaming industry and run a research lab of 20 machines.  Currently im trying to teleport my 20 machines into 1 control machine, and stream the multiview in obs to MS Stream.  But it has been a challenge, maybe i am just trying to do too much, but i am curious as to exactly what the quality bar is doing as well if i lower or raise it


----------



## Tuna (Dec 16, 2022)

Uncle Mote said:


> I had a similar question, i work in gaming industry and run a research lab of 20 machines.  Currently im trying to teleport my 20 machines into 1 control machine, and stream the multiview in obs to MS Stream.  But it has been a challenge, maybe i am just trying to do too much, but i am curious as to exactly what the quality bar is doing as well if i lower or raise it


Read on the libjpeg-turbo project on what the quality slider does if you are interested.
I don't think you will succeed in 20+ HD streams transferring over the network. The bandwidth usage will just be absolutely insane. This plugin is clearly not designed for such a case.


----------



## deafgamergirl (Dec 31, 2022)

i tested my 2 PC both different OS   first PC is linux mint ans second is windows 10... i cant teleport them  ( my 3rd laptop is linux mint  it work teleport worked ) so how make my pc windows teleport my screen to my first PC for streaming...


----------



## Tuna (Dec 31, 2022)

deafgamergirl said:


> i tested my 2 PC both different OS   first PC is linux mint ans second is windows 10... i cant teleport them  ( my 3rd laptop is linux mint  it work teleport worked ) so how make my pc windows teleport my screen to my first PC for streaming...


Obligatory "Check your firewall" comment. As noted in the README.


----------



## nunowonder (Jan 2, 2023)

Will it have an Apple Silicon compatibility version?


----------



## Tuna (Jan 2, 2023)

nunowonder said:


> Will it have an Apple Silicon compatibility version?


Not until https://github.com/fzwoch/obs-teleport/issues/43 is resolved or you build OBS yourself with the changes mentioned in that issue.


----------



## GreyGuy (Jan 3, 2023)

Hey thanks for this, currently on NDI as I have 2 pc setup but been getting audio distortions (using 4.8) and out of sync with 5.0.

Will let you know


----------



## JP_4468 (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi, 

I'm trying to get this installed into OBS 28.1.2 on Linux Mint 21.1 Cinnamon I've put the .so file manually into where it should go as per Mint 19.3 (which worked) except OBS is not finding it, also the installer doesn't seem to work either. Please help


----------



## JP_4468 (Jan 4, 2023)

JP_4468 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get this installed into OBS 28.1.2 on Linux Mint 21.1 Cinnamon I've put the .so file manually into where it should go as per Mint 19.3 (which worked) except OBS is not finding it, also the installer doesn't seem to work either. Please help


I removed the flatpak version and installed via PPA and it works


----------

